# Mama's Fish House



## Tucsonadventurer (Jul 5, 2022)

We just canceled our reservation for tomorrow at 4 for 4 if someone wants to call and grab it. We had a scheduling n g conflict


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jul 7, 2022)

You’re better off, imo. I would choose the Paia Fish Market on the main corner in Paia every day.  Way more casual, a better value, and better and more consistent food. Locals would choose Paia Fish Market every time tbh.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 7, 2022)

There has been a big discussion on Mama's over on a TripAdvisor Maui Forum.  Many of those who had gone to Mama's way in the past, aren't that enthralled with it now.  First time we went was somewhere around 35 years ago.  It really is "Old Hawaii".  But over the years, while the beautiful location didn't change, other things did. They installed valet parking.  The menu prices went up, up and up.  It kind of became the place to go.  They serve the same menu lunch and dinner, and there are no prices on their website....pretty scary.  We were talking about Mama's last night and our daughter said that on our last visit there, which was a few years ago, she couldn't believe we would be paying that much for dinner.  Another reason we've stopped going is that as we've gotten older we don't like to drive at night and don't want to drive across the island for dinner.

So, if you haven't been to Mama's before, want to experience what you think is a bit of old Hawaii, and don't mind paying really high prices, you should go.  And I say this with all sincerity. Everyone needs to make up their own mind about what is important to them on vacation.

I kind of feel about Mama's the way I feel about Disneyland.  I'm so glad I was able to go way back when.


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 7, 2022)

I'm happy to say my one and only visit to Mama's -- nearly 10 years ago -- was a lovely experience. We had chosen lunch, hoping it would be a lower price menu. Nope -- nearly $200 for the two of us.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 7, 2022)

b2bailey said:


> I'm happy to say my one and only visit to Mama's -- nearly 10 years ago -- was a lovely experience. We had chosen lunch, hoping it would be a lower price menu. Nope -- nearly $200 for the two of us.



I think you've just helped me make the decision of whether to take our friends there when we visit in a few months.  If lunch was nearly $200 for two, dinner for four would be ridiculous. I don't care how great the atmosphere is - it's still fish.  Thanks.

Dave


----------



## dsmrp (Jul 7, 2022)

What other restaurants would you all recommend in the Ka'anapali Lahaina area? I remember some noodle place was very popular, and we couldn't get a reservation. We ate at the Monkeypod in Whalers village which was good.

Btw, hole-in-the-wall spots are fine by me, (born & raised in Honolulu).

Thx!


----------



## Luanne (Jul 7, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I think you've just helped me make the decision of whether to take our friends there when we visit in a few months.  If lunch was nearly $200 for two, dinner for four would be ridiculous. I don't care how great the atmosphere is - it's still fish.  Thanks.
> 
> Dave


Dave, I don't know which part of the island you're staying on, but if you are in the Kihei/Wailea area and want a special meal, go to Gannon's and be sure to sit outside.  That is our big special meal of our trips to Maui.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 7, 2022)

dsmrp said:


> What other restaurants would you all recommend in the Ka'anapali Lahaina area? I remember some noodle place was very popular, and we couldn't get a reservation. We ate at the Monkeypod in Whalers village which was good.


Monkeypod to me is another restaurant that to me has been over hyped.  We base ourselves in Kihei and don't go to the Lahaina/Kaanapali area for dinner.  But, when we did we really enjoyed Kimo's.  It's another restaurant we've been going to for years (first time I went was in 1980).  Instead of going for dinner we now go for lunch.


----------



## dsmrp (Jul 7, 2022)

Luanne said:


> Monkeypod to me is another restaurant that to me has been over hyped.  We base ourselves in Kihei and don't go to the Lahaina/Kaanapali area for dinner.  But, when we did we really enjoyed Kimo's.  It's another restaurant we've been going to for years (first time I went was in 1980).  Instead of going for dinner we now go for lunch.


Thx. We prefer Kihei area to Ka'anapali too, but we much easier for us to get TS reservation in Ka'anapali.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 7, 2022)

dsmrp said:


> Thx. We prefer Kihei area to Ka'anapali too, but we much easier for us to get TS reservation in Ka'anapali.


We own at Maui Hill in Kihei, so that is where we stay.  My husband has only ever stayed in Kihei and I don't think I could get him to try another part of the island.


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 7, 2022)

I'm a big fan of 5 Palms in Kihei. 
(We met a man who was a waiter on our plane to Maui. Is the way we found it.)
Lovely spot and good food.
We enjoy breakfast there before taking a drive to the end of the road out past Makena Beach.


----------



## wannagotoo (Jul 7, 2022)

dsmrp said:


> What other restaurants would you all recommend in the Ka'anapali Lahaina area? I remember some noodle place was very popular, and we couldn't get a reservation. We ate at the Monkeypod in Whalers village which was good.
> 
> Btw, hole-in-the-wall spots are fine by me, (born & raised in Honolulu).
> 
> Thx!


I believe you were thinking of Star Noodle. Previously they were in the industrial area and now are on the ocean behind Safeway. Great food still!


----------



## Luanne (Jul 7, 2022)

b2bailey said:


> I'm a big fan of 5 Palms in Kihei.
> (We met a man who was a waiter on our plane to Maui. Is the way we found it.)
> Lovely spot and good food.
> We enjoy breakfast there before taking a drive to the end of the road out past Makena Beach.


Five Palms is closed.  It was purchased by Merriman's and not due to reopen for quite awhile.


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 7, 2022)

Luanne said:


> Five Palms is closed.  It was purchased by Merriman's and not due to reopen for quite awhile.


Oh no! I'll miss that place.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 7, 2022)

b2bailey said:


> Oh no! I'll miss that place.


It will re-open, just under new ownership.  We must have eaten there soon before it closed.  We were there for lunch in March, it closed in April.  We liked it mostly for the atmosphere (and view).  The food was never great, and it was somewhat overpriced for what you got.  But we always knew that going in.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 7, 2022)

We enjoy Duke's and of course Lelani's on the Beach, which is an easy walk from Marriott but not from Westin.  Westin walkable is Duke's.  

Rick is pretty much over eating out lately.  It's tough to get him away from the condo, and I understand it with our view and the savings we get over the prices.  

Paia fish market has locations in Kihei and of course Lahaina, right by the Banyan tree.  Also, we do enjoy Cool Cats in the same area (and Costco sells gift cards at a discount for Cool Cats).  I enjoy the tuna salad on the menu and stay on my eating plan that way.  No bread, no fries.


----------



## Monykalyn (Jul 7, 2022)

We enjoyed Down the Hatch, Monkeypods (Lahaina) for happy hour, and Mala Tavern. Also did Joeys Kitchen-discovered by accident- Diners,Drive in and Dives spot. Was ok but nothing special


----------



## zentraveler (Jul 7, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I think you've just helped me make the decision of whether to take our friends there when we visit in a few months.  If lunch was nearly $200 for two, dinner for four would be ridiculous. I don't care how great the atmosphere is - it's still fish.  Thanks.
> 
> Dave


And honestly the fish was nothing special. After all the years of reading about it we went a few years back and thought there was not much "old Hawaii" about it. Maybe 50 years ago. Felt like a tourist assembly line restaurant with a huge price tag.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 7, 2022)

zentraveler said:


> And honestly the fish was nothing special. After all the years of reading about it we went a few years back and thought there was not much "old Hawaii" about it. Maybe 50 years ago. Felt like a tourist assembly line restaurant with a huge price tag.



I've heard much the same - that as their popularity grew, and the original family aged out, the new generation just wanted to capitalize on the name and reputation. It's probably a nice meal, but for ~$400 for dinner, likely more, I think we can find something else.  That price is more than I'm spending on the rental car for an entire week this trip.

Dave


----------



## Blues (Jul 7, 2022)

We've always enjoyed Three's Bar & Grill in Kihei.


----------



## wannagotoo (Jul 7, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I've heard much the same - that as their popularity grew, and the original family aged out, the new generation just wanted to capitalize on the name and reputation. It's probably a nice meal, but for ~$400 for dinner, likely more, I think we can find something else.  That price is more than I'm spending on the rental car for an entire week this trip.
> 
> Dave


I am not trying to persuade you in either direction but when I look at the bill from Mama's I consider it lunch and a show. In the numerous countries we have visited, I have yet to see the beautiful ocean view that Mama's has...during your entire meal!


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 7, 2022)

wannagotoo said:


> I am not trying to persuade you in either direction but when I look at the bill from Mama's I consider it lunch and a show. In the numerous countries we have visited, I have yet to see the beautiful ocean view that Mama's has...during your entire meal!



I'm sure it's quite wonderful. But honestly, that ocean view is outside the windows, and I could walk down to the beach and enjoy the same thing.  Not trying to take anything away from the meal, but it'd have to be something very special to justify the "price per minute," to eat there, so to speak.    

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Jul 7, 2022)

Blues said:


> We've always enjoyed Three's Bar & Grill in Kihei.


We have a love/hate with Three's.  If you can sit outside it's a plus.  We made a reservation during our visit in March.  We get to the restaurant and there is a long line.  I go up front and say we have a reservation. Well, so did everyone in that line.  We did get seated, and it was outside.  Once we got seated all was good.  We got there during Happy Hour so the drinks and my dinner (which I ordered from the Happy Hour selections) were at a savings.  It seems the problems we have had with Three's is with their up front people.  One time they told us they couldn't seat us, and we saw open tables. We left and went over to Lava Rocks.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 7, 2022)

wannagotoo said:


> I am not trying to persuade you in either direction but when I look at the bill from Mama's I consider it lunch and a show. In the numerous countries we have visited, I have yet to see the beautiful ocean view that Mama's has...during your entire meal!


Oh I don't know.  The ocean view at the Kona Inn on the Big Island is pretty nice.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jul 7, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I'm sure it's quite wonderful. But honestly, that ocean view is outside the windows, and I could walk down to the beach and enjoy the same thing.  Not trying to take anything away from the meal, but it'd have to be something very special to justify the "price per minute," to eat there, so to speak.
> 
> Dave


I agree.  You are on Maui, you will see that view all day, every day if you choose to.  When I visited Mama's a few years ago I felt it was overpriced for food that was "fine," I didn't detect any "local charm" (and I grew up and lived virtually all of my life in Hawaii), and super high priced.  Mind you, I am not averse to paying premium prices for premium meals and service if that is what I am looking for, but I didn't have that feeling at Mama's.  Again, I view Paia Fish Market across the street as a destination eating place because we love the food, the prices are reasonable, the atmosphere is very local in my opinion, and we can spend all day every day at the beach for free.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 7, 2022)

Luanne said:


> One time they told us they couldn't seat us, and we saw open tables. We left and went over to Lava Rocks.



An open table doesn't mean an available table. If they don't have enough servers, or all their servers are in the weeds, the last thing the restaurant needs is another table adding covers to an already-slammed front/back of house.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jul 7, 2022)

Luanne said:


> Oh I don't know.  The ocean view at the Kona Inn on the Big Island is pretty nice.
> 
> View attachment 59697


Not to mention the view from Huggo's!


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 7, 2022)

Couldn't resist looking for the photo -- it was entitled "Most Expensive Lunch Ever"
When you remember the cost more than the food ...


----------



## 10spro (Jul 7, 2022)

b2bailey said:


> I'm a big fan of 5 Palms in Kihei.


I think 5 Palms is gone, they plan to reopen in a new location, and an established restaurant is taking over the old location.


----------



## 10spro (Jul 7, 2022)

SteveinHNL said:


> Not to mention the view from Huggo's!


We ate at Hoggo’s on the Rocks a few months ago and thoroughly enjoyed it - great food, beautiful location, nice people, very memorable.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 7, 2022)

10spro said:


> I think 5 Palms is gone, they plan to reopen in a new location, and an established restaurant is taking over the old location.


I mentioned that in post #13.  Merriman's bought Five Palms.  They closed in April.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 7, 2022)

10spro said:


> We ate at Hoggo’s on the Rocks a few months ago and thoroughly enjoyed it - great food, beautiful location, nice people, very memorable.


Huggo's on the Rocks is different from Huggo's.  They are right next to each other.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 7, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> An open table doesn't mean an available table. If they don't have enough servers, or all their servers are in the weeds, the last thing the restaurant needs is another table adding covers to an already-slammed front/back of house.


It was more how the whole thing was handled.  I guess you had to have been there to appreciate the experience.


----------



## 10spro (Jul 7, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> If lunch was nearly $200 for two, dinner for four would be ridiculous. I don't care how great the atmosphere is - it's still fish.


I think if you’ve never been to Mama’s, it’s worth a try to form your own opinion. The location is amazing. My husband and I went for early dinner last year, our first time, and for me it was just ok. With astronomically high prices, my expectation is very high, and I just didn’t see it, other than I can now say that I’ve been to Mama’s.


----------



## 10spro (Jul 7, 2022)

Luanne said:


> Huggo's on the Rocks is different from Huggo's.  They are right next to each other.


Huggo’s  for dinner, Rocks for anything before dinner, same great view.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 7, 2022)

10spro said:


> I think if you’ve never been to Mama’s, it’s worth a try to form your own opinion. The location is amazing. My husband and I went for early dinner last year, our first time, and for me it was just ok. With astronomically high prices, my expectation is very high, and I just didn’t see it, other than I can now say that I’ve been to Mama’s.


If I hadn't been to Mama's and was reading people's impressions and knew the cost of the meal, I don't think I would spend that much just tp form my own opinion.  I've heard that the French Laundry is wonderful but I'm not going to try them either.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 7, 2022)

I just looked at the menu for Mama's. Just having looked at the menu, I wouldn't eat there -- because they've already broken my number-one rule about menus. They don't list their prices.

I have no problems with an expensive meal. I have no problems with a very expensive meal. But don't make me guess what I'm going to pay. Restaurants which act like they are afraid/ashamed of their prices are invariably not worth it.

In general, Hawaiian restaurants fill a void -- literally. It is better than going hungry. But since repeat business isn't a big thing (except locals joints), many (most) places buy the least expensive food they can acquire, and charge fine-dining prices for it. There are notable exceptions, of course.



Luanne said:


> I've heard that the French Laundry is wonderful but I'm not going to try them either.



The French Laundry is worth every penny. And Bouchon is a true bargain, considering what you get for the money. There are a handful of restaurants I will take a special trip just to eat there. The restaurant *is* the destination. And The French Laundry is one of them.


----------



## marmite (Jul 7, 2022)

dsmrp said:


> What other restaurants would you all recommend in the Ka'anapali Lahaina area? I remember some noodle place was very popular, and we couldn't get a reservation. We ate at the Monkeypod in Whalers village which was good.
> 
> Btw, hole-in-the-wall spots are fine by me, (born & raised in Honolulu).
> 
> Thx!


I usually go to Star Noodle at least twice a trip. They just changed their reservation system over to RESY and you can book into the beginning of September now.  You can link to it from the Star Noodle website or download the RESY app.

I also second the recommendation for Down the Hatch, especially at breakfast. They open early, you order and pay and they deliver your food to whatever table you pick. This is super casual,  picnic tables and umbrellas in a courtyard of a mall. A Koi pond weaves through it. Chicken and Waffles, Ahi Benny and traditional plates too.  Busy and long happy hour.  Love that place.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 7, 2022)

We like the Sea House restaurant on Napili Bay because of the views. The food is good too but it is the view that is perfect.

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 7, 2022)

10spro said:


> I think if you’ve never been to Mama’s, it’s worth a try to form your own opinion. The location is amazing. My husband and I went for early dinner last year, our first time, and for me it was just ok. With astronomically high prices, my expectation is very high, and I just didn’t see it, other than I can now say that I’ve been to Mama’s.



I understand, but I don't think it's necessary.  I'd rather get something fresh from a local fish market, and make it at the condo. Probably end up with as good a meal, for a lot less money. I lived in Hawaii long enough to understand how important it is to support local businesses, but I also know when I'm being taken advantage of. 

Dave


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 7, 2022)

easyrider said:


> We like the Sea House restaurant on Napili Bay because of the views. The food is good too but it is the view that is perfect.
> 
> Bill


One of my favorites. Especially like Breakfast and Happy Hour


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jul 7, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> I just looked at the menu for Mama's. Just having looked at the menu, I wouldn't eat there -- because they've already broken my number-one rule about menus. They don't list their prices.
> 
> I have no problems with an expensive meal. I have no problems with a very expensive meal. But don't make me guess what I'm going to pay. Restaurants which act like they are afraid/ashamed of their prices are invariably not worth it.
> 
> ...



I would pay to go the French Laundry because that is about the dining experience, and I suspect as ScoopKona says, the DINING is worth the money.  There was a place in Honolulu called the Vintage Cave below the Ala Moana Center that was outstanding.  Amazing food and the art on the walls was like a museum.  Original Picassos, etc.  When you got up to rest your stomach and view the art, they held the preparation of the next courses.  But to pay those types of prices to eat on an oceanside setting without amazing food and service doesn't appeal to me.  Michel's on the Gold Coast of Waikiki is an example of a marriage of great food, great service, and great setting, where I gladly pay a dear price for a great experience.  In all honesty, Mama's doesn't comare (YMMV).  It's a tourist joint, you won't find many locals there.  And locals on Maui aren't at a loss for $$.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 7, 2022)

There are a lot of other experiences I could have with the money I'd spend at the French Laundry that would be more meaningful to me.  My opinion only.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jul 7, 2022)

Luanne said:


> There are a lot of other experiences I could have with the money I'd spend at the French Laundry that would be more meaningful to me.  My opinion only.


If it's one or the other, sure.  Places like the French Laundry are for people who can spend that money without feeling pinched.  I would not do it often, but I would do it as an occasional splurge.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 7, 2022)

SteveinHNL said:


> I would pay to go the French Laundry because that is about the dining experience, and I suspect as ScoopKona says, the DINING is worth the money.



I go to either French Laundry, Bouchon, Ad Hoc, or Addendum every time I go to the Napa area (which is usually twice a year). And the reason I go there is to steal recipes from TK. I have all his cookbooks. But a cookbook isn't the finished dish, and isn't the plating. So we go there, based ENTIRELY on what's on the menu that day. (Except Addendum, which has one item -- the second-best fried chicken in the US.)

I don't think French Laundry is expensive, at all. Not in the least. I know what they're paying for foie, beef, lamb, scallops and similar. I also know how many cooks per diner they have. (At the best restaurants, that ratio is almost 1:1.) We're not even in "Kia vs. Mercedes" territory here -- both are cars and will get you the same place. It's more like Mad Dog 20/20 vs. a Grand Cru Bordeaux -- they're not even close to the same experience.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 7, 2022)

SteveinHNL said:


> If it's one or the other, sure.  Places like the French Laundry are for people who can spend that money without feeling pinched.  I would not do it often, but I would do it as an occasional splurge.


Yeah, we're cheap.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jul 7, 2022)

Luanne said:


> Yeah, we're cheap.


I love that.  People who call themselves cheap are frequently wealthy.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 7, 2022)

SteveinHNL said:


> I love that.  People who call themselves cheap are frequently wealthy.


Sorry to burst your bubble but no way are we wealthy.  If only.


----------



## slip (Jul 7, 2022)

Just my 2 cents.

I think this thread shows that opinions are all over on this topic. Most people have a limit on how much they will spend on a meal. Of course everyone can make a meal at home much cheaper than going out to just about anywhere. 

Prices are going up all over and it's going to continue.  I think we are at points in our lives where we are sounding like our parents.   
We remember the old days and those days and prices are gone. 

I have been going to Maui once every 3 years for about 10 years. A little more often now that I live here and when I was working but before that,  I wouldn't mind going to Mama's. That would be our splurge  and we would always try to find someplace new too. Then we would also have our cheap plate lunches and even cook in the condo. 

I haven't been to anyplace and have been surprised or shocked at prices. It's easy to find out about where you are going and how much your going to spend. 

I have had many people preparing for a Maui trip ask me about Mama's. My response has always been good but extremely expensive. I'll stick with that description and they can decide for themselves.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jul 7, 2022)

Luanne said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but no way are we wealthy.  If only.


I'm cheap too but I'll just keep it vague haha


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 7, 2022)

Luanne said:


> Yeah, we're cheap.



It's all about priorities.

I don't own a smartphone. I have a flip phone from the turn of the century. It will be made obsolete in December when 3G is retired. I have never been on the inside of a Starbucks. It's been decades since I've been on the inside of a fast-food joint. I very, very, very rarely eat out. I only eat out when I am excited to try the restaurant's food. And frankly, most of the world's restaurants don't excite me.

I look at dropping a few bills at El Bulli or the Fat Duck as an investment -- I'm going to duplicate these meals in my kitchen for a lifetime. Amortized, I'm spending basically nothing for the free lessons -- and I'm getting a great meal. There's no down side.

EDIT -- When my wife and I eat at such a place, she orders her heart's desire. I order my heart's desire. And then we eat half our plate and then switch. And we both bring notebooks and take notes on both meals. Going to the great restaurants is better than any culinary school.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 7, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> It's all about priorities.
> 
> I don't own a smartphone. I have a flip phone from the turn of the century. It will be made obsolete in December when 3G is retired. I have never been on the inside of a Starbucks. It's been decades since I've been on the inside of a fast-food joint. I very, very, very rarely eat out. I only eat out when I am excited to try the restaurant's food. And frankly, most of the world's restaurants don't excite me.
> 
> I look at dropping a few bills at El Bulli or the Fat Duck as an investment -- I'm going to duplicate these meals in my kitchen for a lifetime. Amortized, I'm spending basically nothing for the free lessons -- and I'm getting a great meal. There's no down side.


Yep, you have your priorities I have mine.  Oh, and I don't frequent Starbucks or fast food either.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jul 7, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> It's all about priorities.
> 
> I don't own a smartphone. I have a flip phone from the turn of the century. It will be made obsolete in December when 3G is retired. I have never been on the inside of a Starbucks. It's been decades since I've been on the inside of a fast-food joint. I very, very, very rarely eat out. I only eat out when I am excited to try the restaurant's food. And frankly, most of the world's restaurants don't excite me.
> 
> ...



What on earth I have DM'ing and making HRC TS purchase decisions based on advice from a person who uses a flip phone?  I gotta tighten up my screening, lol.  Seriously, you're my hero.


----------



## slip (Jul 7, 2022)

I have only been in Starbucks a few times. I only drink coffee occasionally.  I do like a Big Mac once in a while though, good stuff. Now that I'm on Molokai, I'll have to wait until next year.  

We're all a little different, no big deal.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 7, 2022)

slip said:


> I have had many people preparing for a Maui trip ask me about Mama's. My response has always been good but extremely expensive. I'll stick with that description and they can decide for themselves.



I've been to Maui before, and haven't ever splurged to eat at Mama's. To me, the prices are just too dang high.  My palate likely isn't developed enough to appreciate the difference between a $40 fish dinner and a $200 fish dinner. Part of me suspects the biggest difference is going to be the price tag.  

That said, I'm also not going to spring for a filet of fish combo at McDonald's and pretend it's as good as a fish dinner at Mama's. I have SOME standards.  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## slip (Jul 7, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I've been to Maui before, and haven't ever splurged to eat at Mama's. To me, the prices are just too dang high.  My palate likely isn't developed enough to appreciate the difference between a $40 fish dinner and a $200 fish dinner. Part of me suspects the biggest difference is going to be the price tag.
> 
> That said, I'm also not going to spring for a filet of fish combo at McDonald's and pretend it's as good as a fish dinner at Mama's. I have SOME standards.  LOL!
> 
> Dave



I don't have that palate eitherbut I know what I like(mostly everything ) and there is nothing wrong with a Fillet O Fish once in a while either.  

Everyone does what they like. Isn't it great. The world is a great place sometimes.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jul 8, 2022)

We ate at Mama's perhaps 5 or 7 years ago.  We ordered a less expensive item and one drink each.  I recall that the bill was around $170.  We were seated at a table away from the outer edge/views and close to the kitchen.  The service was so-so.  The ambience was so-so as well.  Food tasted good.  

About an hour later my wife came down with violent vomiting and diarrhea.  It was violent but fairly short-lived.  But it drained her energy.  As I understand from the research that I did at the time, those were classic signs of fish-related food poisoning.  This can happen if meat comes in contact with raw fish like from a cutting board, spatula, flat surface, etc.  I contacted Mama's afterwards and to their credit, they gave me a full refund.  So, I was appreciative of that.    

So would I go back?   Unlikely.  I wasn't that impressed with the experience (excluding my wife becoming ill) and what I considered to be low value for the cost.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 8, 2022)

BJRSanDiego said:


> About an hour later my wife came down with violent vomiting and diarrhea.



The lion's share of food-borne illnesses take a full day to incubate. Most staphylococcal poisoning takes a few hours. But the absolute quickest it can take hold is less than an hour -- that's rare.

My general rule of thumb for food borne illnesses is to consider what you ate yesterday, not what you ate previously.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jul 8, 2022)

b2bailey said:


> I'm a big fan of 5 Palms in Kihei.
> (We met a man who was a waiter on our plane to Maui. Is the way we found it.)
> Lovely spot and good food.
> We enjoy breakfast there before taking a drive to the end of the road out past Makena Beach.


5 Palms is currently closed .


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jul 8, 2022)

Our favorites are Kimo's , Fleetwoods Rooftop, Mala's for Happy Hr. and Monkeypod for Mai Tai's and Happy Hr.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jul 8, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> The lion's share of food-borne illnesses take a full day to incubate. Most staphylococcal poisoning takes a few hours. But the absolute quickest it can take hold is less than an hour -- that's rare.
> 
> My general rule of thumb for food borne illnesses is to consider what you ate yesterday, not what you ate previously.


It has been quite a while since I last Googled it.  So, I did another search on the keywords "food poisoning from fish".  Here is what I read:  

_"How long does it take to get food poisoning from fish?  Symptoms generally appear *within minutes to an hour* after eating affected fish. They typically last 3 hours, but can last several days. "_

Staphylococcal: How do people get Staph food poisoning? *People who carry Staph can contaminate food if they don't wash their hands before touching it*. 

So, we're talking about two different types of food poisoning.


----------



## Henry M. (Jul 8, 2022)

I like Merriman's in the Ka'anapali/Kapalua area. Several years ago I ate at the Plantation House in the Kapalua golf course and it was good. I haven't been there recently, though.

We also like going to Sansei. Sometimes they have good happy hour deals.

Star Noodle, is good and sometimes you can sit right by the ocean. Next door are Hone's Pizza and Mala's. I haven't had the pizza but enjoy Mala's. All theses are right behind Lahanina Cannery Mall, where Safeway is.

I agree with most above that Mama's is way overpriced for what you get. The food, service and ambiance does not match the price they charge. I am not averse to paying a lot for a meal, but Mama's just doesn't cut it for me. I've eaten there once and I would not go again, much less with how far it is from where I stay. I was more likely to make a special trip to Paia Fish Market before they opened the one in Lahaina and Kihei. The view is nice, but just not worth the price of admission. There is a park right in front of the restaurant where you can park and see the shoreline, all the way past the restaurant. Even better, drive to Ho'okipa and stop at that park to see the dozens of sea turtles that come out every day. The surfers, windsurfers and kite surfers are also fun to watch from the upper parking area. This park is just a few minutes past Mama's.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 8, 2022)

BJRSanDiego said:


> So, we're talking about two different types of food poisoning.



My point is we don't know what kind of food poisoning we're talking about. Scromboid fish poisoning, for instance, is one of the early-onset kinds of food poisoning. But the symptoms are much like what someone who is mildly allergic to bee stings suffers when stung -- redness, itching, tightness in the chest.

Most foodborne illnesses -- with the "riding the thunderbucket" symptoms as described by Anthony Bourdain -- came from something eaten yesterday. And they came from unhygienic practices somewhere along the food chain -- usually from cooks who don't wash their hands. But it could also be "e. coli in the bean sprouts" or "salmonella at the poultry processing plant."

I think the worst of all is "norovirus in the raw oysters." There's no sickness quite like it.

Typically, if a restaurant is spreading food poisoning, dozens and dozens all develop symptoms at around the same time. Since some people will need medical attention, health inspectors can work backwards to see which restaurant, which shift, and even which station was the source of the problem. 

"They all ate the mahi at Mama's that night."


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jul 8, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> My point is we don't know what kind of food poisoning we're talking about. Scromboid fish poisoning, for instance, is one of the early-onset kinds of food poisoning. But the symptoms are much like what someone who is mildly allergic to bee stings suffers when stung -- redness, itching, tightness in the chest.
> 
> Most foodborne illnesses -- with the "riding the thunderbucket" symptoms as described by Anthony Bourdain -- came from something eaten yesterday. And they came from unhygienic practices somewhere along the food chain -- usually from cooks who don't wash their hands. But it could also be "e. coli in the bean sprouts" or "salmonella at the poultry processing plant."
> 
> ...



Well, Scoop, what I do know is my wife got very sick very quickly.  The previous couple of days my wife and I both ate the same food.  At Mama's we ate something different.  I googled the symptoms and came up with fish related food poisoning:  "How long does it take to get food poisoning from fish? Symptoms generally appear within minutes to an hour after eating affected fish. "  

You mentioned staphylococci, e.coli, samonella, etc. - - I think that the onset of symptoms from these bacteria takes longer than my wife's symptoms.  So, while it is great that you are so knowledgeable, or are good at google searches, my wife's  symptoms were consistent with fish borne food poisoning.  There are multiple types of fish borne food poisoning.  I don't know which type lead to my wife's problems.  And I really don't care at this point.  It really doesn't matter.

I thought that it was very nice of Mama's to reach out after the fact and comp our meal.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jul 8, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> The lion's share of food-borne illnesses take a full day to incubate. Most staphylococcal poisoning takes a few hours. But the absolute quickest it can take hold is less than an hour -- that's rare.
> 
> My general rule of thumb for food borne illnesses is to consider what you ate yesterday, not what you ate previously.


That’s my understanding as well.  If your wife became violently ill from something she ate, it probably was not the Mama’s meal as it would take longer for the illness to incubate and multiply than an hour.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 8, 2022)

BJRSanDiego said:


> My wife's  symptoms were consistent with fish borne food poisoning.  There are multiple types of fish borne food poisoning.  I don't know which type lead to my wife's problems.



It's absolutely possible that it was one of the quick-onset food-borne illnesses. But usually those have symptoms more like an allergic reaction instead of "riding the thunderbucket." 

The only reason I bring this up is that it is very, very common for diners to blame their illness on the last meal they ate, rather than do some detective work for what they have and where they likely got it. People typically blame their last meal because that is "what's coming out both ends." But the vast majority of food illnesses take some time.

It has been my experience (watching from the pass line at the restaurant) this is something people generally get wrong. When a restaurant screws up badly -- a cook who gets dozens/hundreds of people sick -- communities with robust health inspection departments typically find the source of the problem quickly. 

For instance, I have seen a diner begin to exhibit symptoms during a meal, and then blame that meal. It would be one thing if it was a severe allergic reaction (this happened with a guest who had never had kiwi fruit before). Or poisoning (someone spills a cleaning product into food, for instance). The vast majority of the time, it's the correlation causation fallacy.

Somewhat related, this is why I avoid supermarket ground beef. That beef has come from so many different animals that it is near impossible to trace. The person who grinds their own knows what they're getting.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 8, 2022)

We have been to Mama's a few times, and always had a great experience and been happy with our meals.  We usually go for lunch, as i prefer to not drive that far back after dinner.  But there are plenty of other great places to eat on Maui as well.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 8, 2022)

SteveinHNL said:


> That’s my understanding as well.  If your wife became violently ill from something she ate, it probably was not the Mama’s meal as it would take longer for the illness to incubate and multiply than an hour.


I found the same information as @BJRSanDiego .  This is from Johns Hopkins:  "Symptoms generally appear within minutes to an hour after eating affected fish."

None of us were there.  None of us, as far as I know are doctors, or experts in food poisoning.


----------



## slip (Jul 8, 2022)

Henry M. said:


> I like Merriman's in the Ka'anapali/Kapalua area. Several years ago I ate at the Plantation House in the Kapalua golf course and it was good. I haven't been there recently, though.
> 
> We also like going to Sansei. Sometimes they have good happy hour deals.
> 
> ...



We ate The Plantation House for our anniversary last year and we loved it.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 8, 2022)

Luanne said:


> None of us were there.  None of us, as far as I know are doctors, or experts in food poisoning.



I think you'd be surprised how much food illness training Las Vegas resort chefs have to take. Even the line cooks need to pass basic proficiency tests in order to have their health cards renewed.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 8, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> I think you'd be surprised how much food illness training Las Vegas resort chefs have to take. Even the line cooks need to pass basic proficiency tests in order to have their health cards renewed.


And your point is?


----------



## Luanne (Jul 8, 2022)

slip said:


> We ate The Plantation House for our anniversary last year and we loved it.


I ate at the Plantation House back 1n 1968 when the Kapalua development was just a gleam in someone's eye, lol.  All I remember of the meal was the cockroaches I saw on the fireplace.  Back then we were only on Maui for a few days and I remember eating a lot of our meals at the restaurant at the Napili Kai Beach Resort.  Currently it is the Seahouse, back then it was the Teahouse of the Maui Moon.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 8, 2022)

Luanne said:


> And your point is?



I'm a retired Las Vegas resort chef. I have hundreds of hours of food illness training and classes under my belt. No, I'm not a doctor. But I was the guy with the epipen at the restaurant. (Every restaurant there has one.)


----------



## Luanne (Jul 8, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> I'm a retired Las Vegas resort chef. I have hundreds of hours of food illness training and classes under my belt. No, I'm not a doctor. But I was the guy with the epipen at the restaurant. (Every restaurant there has one.)


So are you saying you disagree with Johns Hopkins?  As I said before none of us were there and none of us know exactly what happened.

I got very sick a couple of times at a restaurant on Maui.  Turned out that I have an allergy to oysters.  Wasn't that I got bad oysters.  I'd eaten them in the past with no problem, but all of a sudden I couldn't tolerate them any longer.  Want to weigh in with a diagnosis?


----------



## slip (Jul 8, 2022)

Luanne said:


> I ate at the Plantation House back 1n 1968 when the Kapalua development was just a gleam in someone's eye, lol.  All I remember of the meal was the cockroaches I saw on the fireplace.  Back then we were only on Maui for a few days and I remember eating a lot of our meals at the restaurant at the Napili Kai Beach Resort.  Currently it is the Seahouse, back then it was the Teahouse of the Maui Moon.



No, didn't see any cockroaches. We've lived in Hawaii long enough to know what they look like.   

We had a nice table in a corner and had a great view. This was pre-diagnosis for my wife and they were very accommodating.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 8, 2022)

slip said:


> No, didn't see any cockroaches. We've lived in Hawaii long enough to know what they look like.
> 
> We had a nice table in a corner and had a great view. This was pre-diagnosis for my wife and they were very accommodating.


I'm sure since 1986 they've managed to take care of the cockroaches, lol.


----------



## slip (Jul 8, 2022)

Luanne said:


> I'm sure since 1986 they've managed to take care of the cockroaches, lol.



Wait, you said 1968 in your other post. I was only 5 years old then.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 8, 2022)

Luanne said:


> Want to weigh in with a diagnosis?



Not particularly. That's why I pepper these posts with "in general" and "the majority of the time."

Like I said, we've had people who discover they had a food allergy in the restaurant -- first time they've encountered kiwi fruit was the most-recent example. With enough diners eating enough meals over the course of years, it's hard not to "see it all."

I agree that we weren't there and we don't know. However, in general, food-borne illness is something diners get wrong more often than they get it right. They fall for the correlation causation fallacy. When this happens on Yelp and Tripadvisor, it can sink a restaurant -- which may or may not deserve it.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 8, 2022)

slip said:


> Wait, you said 1968 in your other post. I was only 5 years old then.


You're a baby.  That trip was when I graduated from high school.


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 8, 2022)

Luanne said:


> You're a baby.  That trip was when I graduated from high school.


Just wanted to say GO Class of 1968 -- Me too!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 9, 2022)

It's tough for the two of us to pay so much for food at a restaurant.  We grew up poor, really poor.  Until Rick and I married, we had each only visited one state besides where we grew up: he went to Yellowstone for a camping trip with his folks, and I spent my summers on the farm in Nebraska.  Neither one of us felt like we missed anything, until we started going to Disneyland when we were 21, then we took the kids when they were 4, 6 and 8.  After that, we started traveling regularly to CA.  

We went to Mama's twice, both with gift certificates to cover some of the expense.  Our daughter gave us one for our anniversary, and my sister gave us one for getting her two fabulous exchanges to Kauai (Shearwater) and Marriott's Lahaina and Napili Villas.  We used them toward a meal, but Rick's stepmom paid the difference at least once, maybe she paid both times.  I don't remember, but she loved it there, and I would go again to enjoy her company, but she passed almost two years ago.  Now I won't go again.  It was sad enough going to Kauai (Shearwater) without her last month.  Our first trip without that dear lady. 

By the way, we graduated in 1973.  Luanne and @b2bailey, you are so old!   You are as old as you feel.  I think we might slow down our traveling in about 25 years.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 9, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> By the way, we graduated in 1973.  Luanne and @b2bailey, you are so old!   You are as old as you feel.  I think we might slow down our traveling in about 25 years.



Cindy, I hate to tell you but graduating in 1973 makes you so old as well.


----------



## MarcyL (Jul 13, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> It's all about priorities.
> 
> I don't own a smartphone. I have a flip phone from the turn of the century. It will be made obsolete in December when 3G is retired. I have never been on the inside of a Starbucks. It's been decades since I've been on the inside of a fast-food joint. I very, very, very rarely eat out. I only eat out when I am excited to try the restaurant's food. And frankly, most of the world's restaurants don't excite me.
> 
> ...





slip said:


> No, didn't see any cockroaches. We've lived in Hawaii long enough to know what they look like.
> 
> We had a nice table in a corner and had a great view. This was pre-diagnosis for my wife and they were very accommodating.





SteveinHNL said:


> What on earth I have DM'ing and making HRC TS purchase decisions based on advice from a person who uses a flip phone?  I gotta tighten up my screening, lol.  Seriously, you're my hero.


Well I do own a smartphone and I have (rarely) been in fast food restaurants and Starbucks, BUT my husband and I do exactly what you and your wife do!  I thought we were the only ones.  We each order exactly what we want, eat half, and then switch plates!  We do consult because we both have some fairly strong dislikes and try to avoid those but we analyze the dishes we love and I try to recreate them at home.  He does all the dishes as I am the one who enjoys cooking.  I love your assessment, it is an investment and amortized it is nothing!  Perfectly put!


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 13, 2022)

MarcyL said:


> We each order exactly what we want, eat half, and then switch plates!  We do consult because we both have some fairly strong dislikes and try to avoid those but we analyze the dishes we love and I try to recreate them at home.   I love your assessment, it is an investment and amortized it is nothing!  Perfectly put!



It's a shame you have food aversions. Because another trick is to order omakase.

We do this more than half the time we eat out -- unless the restaurant is famous for something we want to try. Here's how we order:

"Good evening! Is Executive Chef Joe Blough in the kitchen today? [Google the exec's name. He or she is almost always in the kitchen. Pretty-much lives there.] We have no food allergies or aversions. So we'd like two different appetizers, two different entrees, and we'll split a dessert. The som can pick whatever wine by the glass he or she thinks we should have."

Not once ever have we been served the most-expensive menu item. And sometimes, the chef will make some dish that he or she thinks we should try and serves us something completely off menu. And very rarely, we get the complete tasting menu -- a couple bites of everything they make. That's the best. In 20 years of ordering this way, we've received the whole menu maybe five times. But wow, were those some memorable meals.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jul 13, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> It's a shame you have food aversions. Because another trick is to order omakase.
> 
> We do this more than half the time we eat out -- unless the restaurant is famous for something we want to try. Here's how we order:
> 
> ...



That sounds fun!


----------



## MarcyL (Jul 13, 2022)

Part of the problem is Rob (husband) lived in Alaska for 30 years and even worked as a commercial fisherman for awhile and I also lived in Alaska for 10 years (I am a retired OB/Gyn physician and was VERY spoiled by my wonderful patients bringing me fish (halibut was a fave) that had been swimming a few hours previous) so we are both extremely critical of fish.  And fish is often the "specialty."  I do love Ono when I go to Hawaii and am rarely disappointed because it is usually quite fresh.  Our timeshare is in Kihei (Maui Schooner) and we go to Eskimo Candy at least twice every trip for lunch or dinner and take it down to the beach.  Bargain lunch of fresh Ono with an ocean front picnic table.  Obviously I still adhere to my working class blue collar roots and always try to get a "deal!"  Hence the owner run timeshare and the local takeout restaurant.  We have owned Marriott and Westin (both bought resale on ebay of course--THANK YOU TUG!) but they annoyed the hell out of us with their constantly rising maintenance fees and special assessments so we sold them at a profit.  But I am getting off topic.  I am happy to pay for an expensive dinner in a nice setting, but I also really appreciate a tasty inexpensive meal at a picnic table!  And we always split everything just as you have described.  I usually read all the reviews on Trip Advisor to help us pick what to try.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 13, 2022)

We're going to have to try Eskimo Candy next time we're on Maui.  Not sure why we haven't yet.


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2022)

We have enjoyed Eskimo Candy a few times. It's good and they have a good variety.


----------



## MarcyL (Jul 13, 2022)

Luanne said:


> We're going to have to try Eskimo Candy next time we're on Maui.  Not sure why we haven't yet.


They are just like McDonalds where you go up to the counter and order and they call you when it is ready.  They are closed on the weekends and also close early the days they are open (4 or 5 pm?) but usually have fresh Ono.  You can get it grilled if you are being "good" or fried if you are being decadent.  Both are excellent!  So no surprise to anyone who knows me, but I am EXTREMELY picky.  I do not like their tartar sauce--they use too much lemon and not enough onion.  So I make my own from scratch at the timeshare and bring it with us in a cooler.  Yes I am nuts.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 13, 2022)

MarcyL said:


> They are just like McDonalds where you go up to the counter and order and they call you when it is ready.  They are closed on the weekends and also close early the days they are open (4 or 5 pm?) but usually have fresh Ono.  You can get it grilled if you are being "good" or fried if you are being decadent.  Both are excellent!  So no surprise to anyone who knows me, but I am EXTREMELY picky.  I do not like their tartar sauce--they use too much lemon and not enough onion.  So I make my own from scratch at the timeshare and bring it with us in a cooler.  Yes I am nuts.


I checked their website.  I just had to be sure they had food other than fish as my husband is not a huge fan some of the time.  It will probably be a lunch place, or take it home for early dinner.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 13, 2022)

MarcyL said:


> Part of the problem is Rob (husband) lived in Alaska for 30 years and even worked as a commercial fisherman for awhile and I also lived in Alaska for 10 years (I am a retired OB/Gyn physician and was VERY spoiled by my wonderful patients bringing me fish (halibut was a fave) that had been swimming a few hours previous) so we are both extremely critical of fish.



Then I think omakase can still work for you. If you read the menu and see a bunch of things you like -- not just the main proteins but what they serve with it -- give it a whirl. At least you know what they have on hand to build a meal with.

We did this in Brittany once, and the chef made a scallop dish he used to eat as a child. The seared scallops were served with a sauce made from the scallop roe. He didn't have scallops on the menu -- so he sent a dishwasher to another restaurant to borrow some. "This was the first thing I learned to make. My mother taught it to me. This is the first time I've served it in a restaurant. I think now I shall put it on the menu."

I think the reason this works is that so many diners are so flippin' picky. "Substitute this. I'm 'allergic' to that. Can you make me an omelette without eggs? I'd need my pizza gluten-free. Why does this steakhouse have so few vegan dishes? I'm offended by foie gras!" Chefs deal with this all night long.

We come in and say, "Do whatever the hell you want, improvise, we'll be happy" and get treated like rock stars. The other thing I often do is ask to visit the kitchen. "Mind if I watch your Entremetier plate the snails?"


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 13, 2022)

Eskimo Candy is a place we will be trying in February.  I am pretty excited about that recommendation.  I looked at the menu and ready to go.  Maybe I need to plan a trip sooner than February.  Going a full year between Maui trips is entirely too long.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 14, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> I think the reason this works is that so many diners are so flippin' picky. "Substitute this. I'm 'allergic' to that. Can you make me an omelette without eggs? I'd need my pizza gluten-free. Why does this steakhouse have so few vegan dishes? I'm offended by foie gras!" Chefs deal with this all night long.



While I agree with your point, I think it’s fair to mention that some of us have allergies that will send us to hospital if we ate the wrong item. A little consideration for those of us with real allergies would be nice now and then. Even so, I’ve had wonderful meals after speaking with the chef and given the restrictions let them serve what they think best, and those have been fantastic meals. So… even if you have some restrictions you can still have a great meal. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 14, 2022)

Ken555 said:


> While I agree with your point, I think it’s fair to mention that some of us have allergies that will send us to hospital if we ate the wrong item. \



That's why I put "allergic" in quotes. One of my coworkers was deathly allergic to shellfish. I had to taste his shellfish dishes for him. Because if he did, he'd die. Actual allergies are serious.

No, I mean the "I'm allergic to onions. [Then, later.] Can I have more ketchup?"

"I can't give you any ketchup. Onions are the third ingredient in ketchup."

"I'm not allergic to those onions. Only every other kind of onions."

Or:

"I'm allergic to salt."

Or:

"I know you're famous for duck fat fried potatoes. But I'm allergic to duck!" [Why not just say, "I'm a vegan?" It's much easier.]

I've seen this many, many times. It used to be that only about 1 in 10 diners had "issues." (Again, "issues" in quotes.) Now it's more like one third. Same with "service" dogs. There are so many fakers that it's rare to see an actual service dog.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 14, 2022)

I told dh about Eskimo Candy last night.  I told him I want to try that and Nalu's on our next trip.  When I checked out Eskimo Candy's location I can see why we never stumbled across it.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 14, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> That's why I put "allergic" in quotes. One of my coworkers was deathly allergic to shellfish. I had to taste his shellfish dishes for him. Because if he did, he'd die. Actual allergies are serious.



I interpreted the quotes around allergic completely differently than you had intended.


----------



## MarcyL (Jul 14, 2022)

I was sent to Eskimo Candy by a local and we have trouble finding it almost every year.  We use the Maui Dive shop as a marker on the main drag to remind us where to turn, and then don't give up, it is at the very end of the street where no one in their right mind would put a restaurant!  Ha!  Don't be turned off by the weird and industrial location.  And even if the line is out the door (usually locals and construction workers, and an occasional informed tourist such as us ;-)) they are pretty efficient.  We had a great meal in Kahului at a locals spot--owners are Filipino and it is their food/recipes and fantastic service.  Again zero atmosphere (I think it was actually in a hotel?) but it reminded me of a diner.  And I APPRECIATED that they actually checked our COVID vaccine card which was allegedly a "requirement" then but no one else did.  Let me try to figure out the name and I will post.  I would also appreciate any suggestions for similar restaurants with great food and that don't require a second mortgage.  Rob and I tend to eat breakfast in the condo (we always manage to get ocean front, and we sit on the lanai and drink coffee, HEAVEN) but then eat dinner and sometimes lunch in our favorite spots.  We're usually sunburned and full of sand and saltwater from snorkeling, not to mention sweaty and wearing flipflops at best so most of those high end places would not let us in anyway.  Although we do drive up to KIMOs usually once on every trip, we each order half a cow, and then eat steak and eggs for breakfast for days from the leftovers.


----------



## MarcyL (Jul 14, 2022)

The Filipino restaurant which they are listing as "Polynesian" is Tante's Island Cuisine.  And speaking of Kahului, I am guessing everyone knows about Saigon Cafe in Wailuku?  I dream about their Vietnamese Crepes and clay pot chicken.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 14, 2022)

We seldom, if ever, eat in Wailuku or Kahalui.  I have heard that Tin Roof in Kahalui is very good, but I haven't tried it.

I can't think offhand of any out of the way places that we've found.  We did find a breakfast place in Kihei some years back that was off the main road and in an industrial area, but I can't remember the name of it.  We don't eat breakfast out much, if we do it's at Fred's.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 14, 2022)

Ken555 said:


> I interpreted the quotes around allergic completely differently than you had intended.



No worries.

In the restaurant world, there are allegies, which are serious business. And then there are "allergies." And the people who complain about their "allergies" aren't fooling anyone. We know the difference. They are bad actors. (In both definitions of the term "bad actors.") These people often hand us business cards which look like this:




Sure thing, Kyle, you're allergic to mayonnaise except Hellman's. And all ketchup except Heinz. And hot paprika, but not regular paprika. Got it.

This is unbelievably common. Hardly a night goes by that a busy kitchen doesn't get one of these.


----------



## slip (Jul 14, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> No worries.
> 
> In the restaurant world, there are allegies, which are serious business. And then there are "allergies." And the people who complain about their "allergies" aren't fooling anyone. We know the difference. They are bad actors. (In both definitions of the term "bad actors.") These people often hand us business cards which look like this:
> View attachment 60109
> ...



I'm surprised you'll want to cook commercially again on your farm. You know you'll be opening yourself up to all this again.


----------



## peas (Jul 14, 2022)

Luanne said:


> We seldom, if ever, eat in Wailuku or Kahalui.  I have heard that Tin Roof in Kahalui is very good, but I haven't tried it.
> 
> I can't think offhand of any out of the way places that we've found.  We did find a breakfast place in Kihei some years back that was off the main road and in an industrial area, but I can't remember the name of it.  We don't eat breakfast out much, if we do it's at Fred's.



We really like Tin Roof a lot.  It's so close to the airport & Costco.

One of our favorite finds this last trip was a new place Macadangdang in Ka'anapali (owner of joey's kitchen).



			https://macadangdang.com
		


I know not fully new, but new to us & very much enjoyed was Papa'aina in the Pioneer Inn in Lahaina.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 14, 2022)

slip said:


> I'm surprised you'll want to cook commercially again on your farm. You know you'll be opening yourself up to all this again.



There will be no substitutions. No special requests. And if anyone pulls out an allergy card like the one above, I will suggest they should leave. "It says you're allergic to garlic and there's a ton of it growing here. There's a garlic patch right over there. It's not safe for you. You should go."

Tree nuts? Got 'em by the ton. Avocados? Got 'em by the shipping container. Onions? They're all over the place -- I cut onions in such a way that makes chefs cry but gardeners sing. Then I get them rooting and plant them -- everywhere. Same with tomatoes. I'd rather have tomatoes as a cover crop than bitter melon. At least tomatoes pull acid from the soil.

Allergies? I've always taken those seriously. But "allergies?" They'll be encouraged to eat elsewhere, for their own safety of course.


----------



## MarcyL (Jul 19, 2022)

ScoopKona you crack me up.  Thanks for the laughs!  Marcy


----------



## marmite (Jul 19, 2022)

peas said:


> We really like Tin Roof a lot.  It's so close to the airport & Costco.



This is my go-to at least once a trip.  It has a great app to pre-order your take out.  Chef Sheldon Simeon is formerly from Star Noodle (another favourite), and has an amazing cookbook too.  I bought mine on Amazon but you can get a signed copy at Tin Roof. We make his dishes at home and they turn out great (Mochiko chicken any time I want now).  And no, I do not have an Amazon link to make money off of... I just think he is quite special and the book is great.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 19, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> ...They'll be encouraged to eat elsewhere, for their own safety of course.


When Privateers was still here ... you could order your steak rare or medium rare. If you wanted it coked more than that they would direct you so someplace that would sell you an expensive inferior overcooked steak....


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 19, 2022)

daventrina said:


> When Privateers was still here ... you could order your steak rare or medium rare. If you wanted it coked more than that they would direct you so someplace that would sell you an expensive inferior overcooked steak....



I _loved_ medium-well and well steak orders when I worked at a steakhouse. It allowed me to get rid of steaks that, while nothing was wrong with them, weren't as pretty as the others. (The ends of the primal section, typically). We kept these in an immersion circulator full of butter at 145f.

When a mid-well or well came in, we'd pull the steak from the butter. Hit it with salt, and blast it on the hottest section of the grill for a few seconds per side. 

"How do you make your steaks so juicy??!?! Everyone else serves dry well-done steaks. But yours have flavor!"

Squeamish people who can't handle so much as a whiff of pink in their meat. We got rid of the dregs and charged them full price. Most other places use those cuts for tartare or similar.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 19, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> That's why I put "allergic" in quotes. One of my coworkers was deathly allergic to shellfish. I had to taste his shellfish dishes for him. Because if he did, he'd die. Actual allergies are serious.
> 
> No, I mean the "I'm allergic to onions. [Then, later.] Can I have more ketchup?"
> 
> ...



"This establishment reserves the right to refuse service for any reason, especially obnoxious jack-assery"

ETA:  Service chihuahuas are a very important part of public health.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 19, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> I _loved_ medium-well and well steak orders when I worked at a steakhouse. It allowed me to get rid of steaks that, while nothing was wrong with them, weren't as pretty as the others. (The ends of the primal section, typically). We kept these in an immersion circulator full of butter at 145f.
> 
> When a mid-well or well came in, we'd pull the steak from the butter. Hit it with salt, and blast it on the hottest section of the grill for a few seconds per side.
> 
> ...



I was raised on shoe leather.  When I tried my first pink steak, I was absolutely amazed. I now sous vide at 136 and then sear, and it comes out perfect for me and fam.  I'd go 133 if the wife would eat it that way.  Any rarer is too much on the side of the living for my taste.


----------



## marmite (Aug 6, 2022)

peas said:


> One of our favorite finds this last trip was a new place Macadangdang in Ka'anapali (owner of joey's kitchen).


This is on my list to try later this month.  I think this is the first time I've seen it mentioned on TUG, let me know if you have any 'must try' recommendations. Everything on the menu sounds good to me, and was surprised to see they even have a happy hour too.


----------



## peas (Aug 20, 2022)

Re: Macadangdang - We really liked the Sisig, the cauliflower, & the taro cocktail.


----------



## marmite (Sep 7, 2022)

peas said:


> We really like Tin Roof a lot.  It's so close to the airport & Costco.
> 
> One of our favorite finds this last trip was a new place Macadangdang in Ka'anapali (owner of joey's kitchen).
> 
> ...



For those who like Tin Roof, Chef Sheldon Simeon has just taken over the restaurant Tiffany's in Wailuku.  I found out about it too late in my trip (while picking up at Tin Roof), so did not get to try it.  Someone report back please if they make it there.


----------



## marmite (Dec 5, 2022)

peas said:


> We really like Tin Roof a lot.  It's so close to the airport & Costco.
> 
> One of our favorite finds this last trip was a new place Macadangdang in Ka'anapali (owner of joey's kitchen).
> 
> ...


I had tried to make it to Macadangdang in September, but couldn't -- had a big family trip with less adventurous tastes to consider.

I am making up for it now by going twice this week!  I love that half the menu is quite different and exciting with the Philipino influence and the other half is focused on sushi and sake.  They do everything well. Thanks @peas


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 5, 2022)

Ty1on said:


> I was raised on shoe leather.  When I tried my first pink steak, I was absolutely amazed. I now sous vide at 136 and then sear, and it comes out perfect for me and fam.  I'd go 133 if the wife would eat it that way.  Any rarer is too much on the side of the living for my taste.


I can relate to that.  My dad used to make steak in the oven on the broiler setting and basically burnt the steak.  Then he would take the drippings and pour over the french fries he baked in the oven from frozen.  I would tell him to please burn me a hamburger patty instead.  At least the hamburger wasn't tough.  He did things how he liked it.  He was a farm boy, too, so I don't get it because every farmer I know eats steak rare to medium rare.


----------

